
Is There Any Way for Schools to Prevent Shootings? - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2018/02/15/586022815/is-there-any-way-for-schools-to-prevent-shootings
======
qubex
The US is an outlier both in terms of gun ownership and in terms of these
regular massacres. It’s pretty obvious that as long as there is no willingness
to curtail the former, the latter will continue to be a risk. And quite
obviously the concept of performing these atrocities is spreading a bit like a
‘fashion’ amongst those susceptible.

It’ll make the libertarians bristle but more guns obviously does not make the
environment safer.

------
zunzun
Switzerland has long outlawed gun ownership, and has zero school shootings.

------
RooN3y
yeah. make it illegal to own a gun...pretty simple solution and already proved
to work in other countries....it's a no brainer

